# House for SALE in Salida, CO



## amberlina123 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey to all,

Winter is upon us in full swing and what better time to buy a house, aye?

Its time for us to say goodbye to our abode and move on. 
This is a great one bedroom house...perfect for a starter home or a great second home. It comes with all the appliances, and the shed holds tons of gear.
It is located oh so close to downtown salida (about 8 blocks...3 min on bike) but tucked away in a quiet little neighborhood and the neighbors are great! (you know who you are)

Check it out...

http://www.realestatelistingsonline.net/listings/listings.asp?p=2&cuid=49&lid=3031#top

If you have any questions...I'll be more than happy to answer them.

adjo
-a


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Any pics showing the size, location of the yard?


----------



## amberlina123 (Jan 31, 2007)

gh said:


> Any pics showing the size, location of the yard?


Well, I would love to show you that, but the yard is under a 3 foot snow pile...I have some pics from this summer...I'll post them when I get home.

Location...if you are looking at the last pic in our listing, our front yard is to the left of the walkway to the house (left as your looking at it) and the right front is covered in lava rock.

adjo
-a


----------

